# What internet jobs are worth pursing?



## memnarc (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't mind what I do as long as I can travel while doing my job.  That has led me to the idea of getting a job on the internet.  Now, certain internet companies allow you to work from home.  But, those are exceptions and not the norm.  I was wondering what internet jobs are worth pursing?  On this website, there seems to be tech support and linux adminstrator.  Do both title pay well?  And are there any good books/guides on getting to know more about Linux?  I only have a very basic understanding.


----------



## drmike (Aug 30, 2014)

memnarc said:


> I don't mind what I do as long as I can travel while doing my job.  That has led me to the idea of getting a job on the internet.  Now, certain internet companies allow you to work from home.  But, those are exceptions and not the norm.  I was wondering what internet jobs are worth pursing?  On this website, there seems to be tech support and linux adminstrator.  Do both title pay well?  And are there any good books/guides on getting to know more about Linux?  I only have a very basic understanding.


Jobs here?  Where?  Bahaha, pay well?  If you live in a economically non-existent slum.

Not much so called work that pays a living wage around here in companies we see.  Most can't even afford to pay the owners yet.

Follow your passion and live very frugally.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 31, 2014)

The gold-rush mood prevailing on the "everything connected with the internet is worth tons of cash"-times are hopefully over.

Like in other industries the customers now understand the worth of the real work done in those projects.

There are still well payed jobs, but they are connected with a lot of work and a lot of knowledge:


Software Architects
Product Owners
Scrum Masters / team managers
Consultans with in-depth (industry sector) knowledge
So it is all about connected knowledge.

Like coding and medicine, or design patterns and requirement enginiering, or scrum certification and human resources management know-how.

Who will be part of the well paid team to build the system control software of a chemical plant?

- Person A with 10 years of .Net and SQL knowledge

- Person B with 5 years of .Net knowledge and a scrum certification and a bachelor's degree in chemical engineering

Hopefully I do not have to state that it is person B.

Edit: Added last sentence.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 31, 2014)

u can always be ur own boss during summer


----------



## MannDude (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, you can still work remotely and get by. I work full time from home for a large unlimited provider, and the pay is _okay_. I mean, I'd always be happy to accept more but I can't complain too much. Of course, I have some additional income from this site as well. I would not like to be in a position where I had to live off just one or the other, though. Then again, technically I am Customer Service, so being more Support oriented I'd probably earn more.

I could make more working in a factory locally than what my other job pays, but working in a factory isn't as relevant to my interests as what I do now. That would also have the added cost of having to drive to work and right now I drive very very little.

Just browse the careers section on large hosting providers. Many are interested in hiring new workers, most remote. There are a lot of decent paying 'work from home' type jobs if you have the required skillset and discipline to do it.

There are also a lot of downsides from working remotely and from home. I work strange hours. I sleep during the day. I don't see people as much that I used to see, due to my schedule. It sort of turns you into a recluse. You don't have the same relationship with co-workers as you'd have in a normal office setting so most the times your conversations with them are limited to specific work related items. Plus when you tell people you 'work from home', they probably think you're one of those idiots who fell for some Facebook scam selling face-cream beauty products from home or something. (Which is why I just tell people I telecommute to an office job, as that is technically true)


----------



## MannDude (Aug 31, 2014)

Also, the whole 'traveling while you work' thing is idealistic. I'm not saying it can't be done, but it'd require you work in a job that doesn't have a specific set scheduling and what not. Perhaps programming related. I've thought about taking some vacation time to go some place new and get setup in an apartment for a few months, and work while there for as long as I can legally stay in that country and return to the states later. But I'd not personally be able to travel around much due to costs and scheduling conflicts.

That is the dream, though. A man with a backpack and a laptop, sitting on a beach drinking rum from a coconut and working with a view. Unfortunately in my case, I'd go nuts if I had to do work from my laptop and can't drag my work station and monitors down to the beach, haha.

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## memnarc (Aug 31, 2014)

I see my request is not an easy one to make true.  What if I tried starting several websites/blogs?  I have lots of free time to research topics.  Is the pay from Google Ads good for a semi-popular website?


----------



## MannDude (Aug 31, 2014)

memnarc said:


> I see my request is not an easy one to make true.  What if I tried starting several websites/blogs?  I have lots of free time to research topics.  Is the pay from Google Ads good for a semi-popular website?


I'm not saying it's not doable, though it certainly wouldn't be easy and would require that you cover something that isn't already covered heavily. One thing most people seem to overlook is doing things for the town and city they live in. I am uncertain where you are, but unless you live in a city chances are there are a lot of people who would like things done that they normally go elsewhere for. This includes hosting services, site design and maintenance, etc. It's something I had a plan for that I never got around to because, well, I have to sleep sometime... but yeah, look into your local town and see what's missing there. You could provide services within your own locale at a premium rate because you're able to be there in person, can provide a personal service and partner with other local individuals to fill in gaps that you can't fill. Actual, real brick and mortar businesses generally have the budget to allow them to pay a reasonable amount for such a service. Package in a basic web site design, go to their store, take photos and jot down some info from the owner to include, tell them you can do up to 3 basic updates to the site per month (Content only, things like menu changes, price changes, etc), set up their email for them and get it working on their computer, laptop, smart phone for them, etc. Charge them one lump sum up front that includes a year of hosting for $x,xxx. Get a handful of customers like that, and then start thinking of traveling in you free time.


----------



## Schultz (Aug 31, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> u can always be ur own boss during summer


Not always limited to summer, eh


----------



## mikho (Aug 31, 2014)

memnarc said:


> I see my request is not an easy one to make true. What if I tried starting several websites/blogs? I have lots of free time to research topics. Is the pay from Google Ads good for a semi-popular website?


If you think setting up several blogs and live on the ad money is something the I'd suggest that you sell the content on fiverr or some other place like that.


Imagine, no cost for the hosting part and you could write whenever you want, opening up for travelling.


----------



## libro22 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hmm.. it depends on what type of pay you're looking for. It's hard to earn from internet jobs, and if you do, it'll take months to get a sufficient pay. 

There are several:


virtual assistance path (odesk, freelancer, etc) - programming is useful here
content creation path (writing/blog, youtube video)
product selling (produce a nice ebook then sell it)
creative path (create a unique product that nobody sells, then sell it online; doesn't have to be complex)
And if you're serious about this, get ideas from this *book*.


----------



## mitsuhashi (Sep 1, 2014)

If you have to compromise and traveling often is more important than having an internet job, you could always work for an airline. Great traveling perks although the pay's not so great.


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 1, 2014)

memnarc said:


> I see my request is not an easy one to make true.  What if I tried starting several websites/blogs?  I have lots of free time to research topics.  Is the pay from Google Ads good for a semi-popular website?


Why not go to college and get an education...


----------



## MannDude (Sep 2, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Why not go to college and get an education...


Easier said than done for some people. Unsure where the OP lives but in the US it's a very costly endeavor and probably only worth it if you wish to enter a field that absolutely requires a degree.

The thing is, too many people see 'internet jobs' as easy, reliable, no work involved sources as income. For the most part, it's not.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 2, 2014)

I would love to see someone that thinks 'internet jobs' are easy try to do my job for a day :3


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 2, 2014)

> I would love to see someone that thinks 'internet jobs' are easy


I thought Internet jobs would involve a lot of work too but then I bought a webcam, answered an ad, and now I make $250 an hour doing what comes naturally.  Thank you Al Gore for inventing the Internet and giving me a ticket to easy money!


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 2, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> I would love to see someone that thinks 'internet jobs' are easy try to do my job for a day :3


Depends on your income


----------



## drmike (Sep 2, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Easier said than done for some people. Unsure where the OP lives but in the US it's a very costly endeavor and probably only worth it if you wish to enter a field that absolutely requires a degree.


I believe just recently a few different studies declared college to be unsustainable and a bad financial path for many in the US.  Here in the US where students go into massive debts too often for education, and at ages where they lack very much common sense about finances, they are putting themselves into a lifelong trap.  Because of their high debt ratio due to education MANY of these educated folks cannot get financing for other necessities like namely a home.  Part of why other forms of lending have dried up as our young and "smart" folks are unable  to get through the minefield of approval.  Sure some are chosing to forego homeownership and car ownership for other reasons, but many can't deal with the financials or lack thereof.

I've known many doctors in my years and for the past 20 years, they are running from the medical establishment and their children aren't going into medical.  Not uncommon to see 50 year old doctors still paying student loans.  It's brutal.

I've been on about apprenticeships for probably better part of 30 years.   Nearly every job/career would be best learned in a working apprenticeship with practical work experience.  It works for the employer/teacher with a hands on assistant, reduces employee costs, builds long term relationships and company stability.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 2, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Depends on your income


Heh, you sure about that? :3  A snippit of yesterday's mail report, showing the total messages that either arrived directly or were redirected to my inbox through our [email protected]/etc forwards:



> top 50 Recipients by message count
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------
> ...


If you don't count all of the automated messages that my filters process and file, probably a good 900-1100 of those required manual review.  And that's _just_ email, not even touching on dev/support/etc.


----------



## memnarc (Sep 13, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Heh, you sure about that? :3  A snippit of yesterday's mail report, showing the total messages that either arrived directly or were redirected to my inbox through our [email protected]/etc forwards:
> 
> If you don't count all of the automated messages that my filters process and file, probably a good 900-1100 of those required manual review.  And that's _just_ email, not even touching on dev/support/etc.


Sounds like you need an assistant that will work for free...?


----------

